# Why am I questioning my decision to get one?



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello All.
The closer I get to the day of pick up (Friday afternoon, driving 5 hours to get him), the more nervous I get that I am making a mistake in getting my new pup. 
Maybe I'm reading too much into all the biting, nipping, toilet training problems, chewing, and excessive shedding threads I've been reading and learning from! I thought I was prepared for all this, but now I'm not so sure....
I'm getting nervous that my house will become the home no one wants to visit because they leave with dog hair all over them....
My boys will scream out all day that the dog won't stop biting them...
My wife will say over and over again "there's another 'present' for you downstairs on the carpet, and its a runny one!".....
I'll spend the next 3 weeks sleep deprived because the pup cries all night long in its crate....even though its right next to my bed....

Is this normal? Should I be this anxious about the new pup and all the potential problems? 
Someone please tell me that the joys far outway all the tribulations and that knowing the problems before hand is half the battle in handling them!
I guess I need some reassurance from you all that it won't be so bad. 
Anyone?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

It will not be that bad. Even if things you describe occur, you are already prepared to handle them by knowing what to do, and more importantly, prevent. Also, you're forgetting all the great things that come with a pup. Just watching him explore your home and wabble around will be a great time.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy is now 17 months old. He is a joy to be around, a great friend of mine, central topic of conversation at my home, a form of endless entertainment, an alarm system that never needs batteries.....I could go on and on, but I think you get my point. 

I'm sure when you first had your kids you asked yourself the same questions. Now you are enjoying.....oh wait. Don't answer that till well after the teen age years....


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh I had some moments when I thought I must have lost my mind and wondered if I was doing the right thing (before I got my puppy), but once she got here I knew it was right!

Yes, it's work. Some stuff is hard. Some is easier than expected. We never had a poop accident in the house or crate at all. But pee? yes. Going out at all hours? yeah, for a week or two. Hair? Well, it sort of starts gradually, with cute little puppy hairs in your food once in awhile so you can work up to getting used to complete furballs in everything. Well ok, maybe not quite that bad  And we had almost no crate crying.

The bitey stuff is probably the hardest to deal with, but even that is tolerable and gets better if you follow the bite inhibition and other suggestions on the forum. It wont take long until your pup is part of your family and you cant imagine living without him!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

People that dont want to wear dog fur on them are not allowed in my house. 

My house, my animals, my fur, dont like it, dont come over.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's natural to be apprehensive about bringing a new puppy home. I think you've got a good handle on knowing what to expect and how to deal with any problems.
There's a lot of great information and tips on this forum.

Besides that, one whiff of "Puppy Breath" and you'll be hooked!

:happyboogie:


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry have to laugh because we just got ours less than 2 weeks ago. Going through most of what you are worried about except no pooping in the house. But last night I just had my best night of sleep so far (that means taking him out twice for bathroom trips). Also he was terrible in the crate but continues to get better with practice and crate games. All i can say is that each day is a little bit better than the last one. But do I regret it even when going through the worst of it? no...hes a great pup nonetheless.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Honestly, unless all the other members of your family are "on board" with you, you may have issues. 
There has to be ground rules, and yes accidents happen, hair gets on clothes on food and everywhere else it can. 
Right now I have 3, the youngest is 1 year old. She never made a peep in her crate slept thru the night from day 1 no middle of the night potty trips for me, she was nippy but not as bad as others, she had plenty of accidents on my new rug. Would I change anything? ABSOLUTELY NOT.
If you are here reading and learning, your off to a good start.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

SeanCJ said:


> Hello All.
> The closer I get to the day of pick up (Friday afternoon, driving 5 hours to get him), the more nervous I get that I am making a mistake in getting my new pup.
> Maybe I'm reading too much into all the biting, nipping, toilet training problems, chewing, and excessive shedding threads I've been reading and learning from! I thought I was prepared for all this, but now I'm not so sure....
> I'm getting nervous that my house will become the home no one wants to visit because they leave with dog hair all over them....
> ...


My GSD was not a biter when he was a puppy. He never bit, growled or showed his teeth. I got him when he was 11 weeks old and we only had 2 potty accidents and they were both my fault. He was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old. When he was 8-9 months old he chewed some of my carpet and a small piece of my wall, both were my fault, he should have been crated but I thought he was mature enough to not be crated. I crated him next to be bed and he never cried. 

A crate will keep your puppy out of trouble when you cannot watch him or when you are not home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

BTW - don't wear black....


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I questioned my puppy also. asked the same questions myself. Most people told me not to worry. In fact they grow so fast you hardly have time to remember the rough stuff. I can say I have only had Ruger less the 2 months and he has trippled in size and is a joy to have around. He has iimproved my life physically and mentally. I love his silly loveable self.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It's not that bad! Well, that or maybe I blocked out most of it for sanity reasons.... 

The worst is the lack of sleep for a week or two...but watching them learn and experience the world with that bounding puppy enthusiasm makes it all worth it...and in a few months you'll ask "WHERE DID MY PUPPY GO!?!?!"


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> People that dont want to wear dog fur on them are not allowed in my house.
> 
> My house, my animals, my fur, dont like it, dont come over.


Yup  

OP: They shed, they nip/bite, they poop and we still love them! 
Having a puppy is like having a toddler, only you can utilize a crate  

Enjoy the time and good luck with your pup!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think most of us have had those same feelings- maybe more often after the pup is about 5 mos old and is gigantic, teething and never ever tired. But unless it's an unusual case we all end up not willing to trade anything for our dogs and wondering what we ever did without them. And if people get dog hair on their clothes, tell them that's why it's called 'fur niture.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

SeanCJ said:


> Hello All.
> The closer I get to the day of pick up (Friday afternoon, driving 5 hours to get him), the more nervous I get that I am making a mistake in getting my new pup.
> Maybe I'm reading too much into all the biting, nipping, toilet training problems, chewing, and excessive shedding threads I've been reading and learning from! I thought I was prepared for all this, but now I'm not so sure....
> I'm getting nervous that my house will become the home no one wants to visit because they leave with dog hair all over them....
> ...


It looks like you are compiling a multiple of dogs into one dog.
It is possible that all of those things will happen, or at least most of them.
You are, after all, getting a GERMAN SHEDDER.... that has teeth.
House breaking should go quickly if everyone is on board. You have to catch him at it, say NO, and carry him outside immediately. 
I think a large majority do cry at night for the first day or so.
And many are mouthy, which is how they communicate with the world.
It IS a lot of work but it is worth it. You don't have to like them every 
minute of the day but the number of minutes will eventually be ALL day.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't allow nipping/biting, period, from day one so that's NEVER an issue with my dogs. I even have a Belgian Malinois who many people refer to as "maligators" and he doesn't nip AT ALL, nor do my GSD's. They don't chew on things that don't belong to them, I don't have to run 10 miles a day to get them to settle in the house, they are housetrained from a very early age, and they don't jump or chase me or anyone else.

Raising a puppy is all about SUPERVISION and TRAINING. Make it fun, don't be a drill instructor to your pup, but do train and do supervise. Wife should never have to tell you there's a present downstairs, because you shouldn't leave your pup so much as alone in a room next to the one you're in, much less leave it downstairs while you go upstairs.

These horror stories you hear about are often portrayed as cute and funny and normal, but they really aren't IMHO. They are the product of unsupervised and bored puppies.

Can't help you with the fur. If you find a solution to that other than shaving them bald, let me know.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Your feelings are totally normal in my opinion! I remember when I went to pick up Zeke I asked his breeder "Have you ever turned someone down for one of your puppies? Would you tell me if you thought I couldn't handle him?" I was scared out of my mind that I couldn't handle a toddler, two teens and a puppy. Turns out, I handle the toddler and the puppy fine. The teens are being fitted for their shock collars, so that should be fine too...:crazy:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If you expect the worst, you are bound to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the positive comments.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Karma...I really like your comment....so true.


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's some pics of the little fur ball, 'Duncan Idaho':


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He's adorable! 

I had the same feelings when I got my puppy. But now that she is older it was worth it.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't find this board until after I got my puppy so I didn't get to read all the puppy stories. All that puppy stuff will pass.

I constantly talk to my dog, telling her it is a good thing I love her as I'm bringing out the vacuum, again. She is worth it.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

My husband and I just got our little 8 week furball this past Saturday. I would tell you that our experience has been awesome!! Yes, we've had a few accidents, yes taking him out for potty breaks this weekend in freezing weather was miserable at times, and the crying in the crate that we had to wait out a few times - BUT, I had 4 full days with him and I am completed amazed at what he has learned thusfar. "Sit", "wait" (no crate or door dashing) "leave it" (work in progress - but pretty good so far) and he comes to us with such enthusiasm about 98% of the time when called, that it just puts a smile on your face and makes it all worth it. His greetings are heart-warming, his breath is addictive, his clumsiness  is precious and we can't believe how much our lives have changed (for the better) in only 5 days!

So, let go of that apprehension and find the excitement for this new guy - you want him to know that you want him and not feel your doubts....just my 2 cents.

Good luck and we're going to need more pictures - hehe


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're having second thoughts because you're a sane person. I had second thoughts when I got married and with every dog we got. I can't imagine what it would be like to have kids. I'd be in the middle of labor and be like, "Uh, can we just forget this whole thing?"


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

:laugh: Where you nervous before you had your kids? I bet you where. I also bet you wouldn't trade them for the world  The same with your puppy. It is really good you are thinking of all the work because it shows you are ready. Nothing in life that is great is easy. Your pup will grow fast so take a lot of photos


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I had exactly the same thought as you coming down the home stretch. I had never had a GSD before, never had a large breed, read all about the POTENTIAL behavioural issues etc etc and thought....er....do i REALLY want to do this ?

8 months down the track and I can say its the best thing I ever did dog-wise. I guess its pick of the draw but if you get a good pup and spend the time training....man...these dogs are just the best EVER. To think I could have panicked and backed out and missed out on Karma - that would have been a life bummer.

The first few weeks is a bit rough but its certainly not Libya or Christchurch. Just spend time with your dog and before you know it you will be a GSD fanatic like the rest of us.

I look forward to reading about your progress.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> only you know if you're making a mistake in
getting a puppy.

2>>>> these are only problems if you see them as problems.

3>>>> they shed. if no one wants to visit because
of the dog, too bad. you can always go and visit them.
my dog goes on visits with us.

4>>>> a crate and training will help. you also
have to teach the boys how to behave around the puppy.

5>>>> if your pup isn't left alone it shouldn't be going in the
house. you have to watch them closely. they'll have an
accident here and there but it's your fault for no watching him.

6>>>> your pup should be able to stay in his crate without
crying within a week. it might only take a few nights. you
have to crate train him.

7>>>> the pup is no problem. make sure you and your
family aren't the problem.

good luck with the pup.



SeanCJ said:


> Hello All.
> 1>>>>> The closer I get to the day of pick up (Friday afternoon, driving 5 hours to get him), the more nervous I get that I am making a mistake in getting my new pup.
> 
> 2>>>> Maybe I'm reading too much into all the biting, nipping, toilet training problems, chewing, and excessive shedding threads I've been reading and learning from! I thought I was prepared for all this, but now I'm not so sure....
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

kidkhmer you say some funny, funny, funny things. ROTFL.


kidkhmer said:


> The first few weeks is a bit rough but its certainly not Libya or Christchurch. Just spend time with your dog and before you know it you will be a GSD fanatic like the rest of us.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

excellent statement.



BestK9GSD said:


> So, let go of that apprehension and find the excitement for this new guy - you want him to know that you want him and not feel your doubts....just my 2 cents.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, it is hard work. But it is worth every minute. I don't think there is anything better than watching them grow and learn. And when you come home from work and they are so excited to see you or when the curl up with you and lick you...nothing better.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Lilie said:


> BTW - don't wear black....


and if you do wear black carry a lint roller with you at all times.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

SeanCJ said:


> Here's some pics of the little fur ball, 'Duncan Idaho':


What a handsome little boy! He is going to be a hunk for sure and his ears are already up:thumbup:


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> kidkhmer you say some funny, funny, funny things. ROTFL.


Well....I just want to qualify that I am not making light of these situations ! 
There are far more serious things going on in the world than a pup pissing on the floor and the sun is still going to come up tomorrow


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Hank came home as an 8-week-old pup four months ago. I had spent lots of time over the last 6 years with two adult shepherds who came from his bloodlines so I was sure if I could handle two 100-lb. dogs I could handle a little pup.

I am a single mom, and haven't had a "baby" for 11 years. I am also very set in my ways. The first few weeks with Hank were very hard because my life completely changed. I was not expecting that. It was really like having a new baby again. He did not lay placidly at my feet; he required constant attention and I sort of had to plan my life around his feeding and potty schedule.

The potty training was easy and done within a few weeks. A few poops in the house, but mostly pees, I think because it may have been easier for him to realize when he had to poop but no so much when he had to pee. He even would go to the door and hit it with his paw within the first few weeks when he had to go out. But when there were accidents it was MY fault.

The shedding - we are almost at 6 months old and it's not bad yet. Or it's not bothering me. I have all hard floors and yes there are fur balls in the corners, but they vacuum or swiffer right up. I do try to brush him a few times a week too.

The biting - that was the worst. It finally seems to be over now that he is at the end of teething. The kids and I got lots of nips and bites, but nothing vicious. It helped a lot to read other people's experiences here. When you read: "Yes, that same exact thing happened to me," or "Yes, that's totally normal and he outgrew it," then you don't feel so bad. (I also got a cat bite last month by a terribly frightened cat who was in pain, so believe me, I know what a "real" animal bite is like and all those bites and nips from Hank were NOTHING compared to that.)

Good luck and I do think it will all be worth it. And at least you aren't like me, who thought it would all be a piece of cake.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

All of the things you're afraid of WILL happen ... If you survive, it's what separates dog people from normal people. Normal people give up and send their dog to live with a family with more time and a bigger yard. Dog people will "paint over it" and get stronger and more patient with each accident.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my GF has to wear black for work. my GF and some
of the other employees get dressed at work.



Lilie said:


> BTW - don't wear black....





JustMeLeslie said:


> and if you do wear black carry a lint roller with you at all times.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay after seeing these pics, I think your concerns are absolutely justified. ANd you should not allow anyone else to suffer so after you pick him up, send me a pm and I'll tell you where to ship him to to save you the trouble!



SeanCJ said:


> Here's some pics of the little fur ball, 'Duncan Idaho':


Honestly the concerns you're expressing shows you're head's in the right place. LIsten to the comments (and support) everyone's giving you. Make sure all family members are on the same page with how you handle and teach. And have fun with your new family member. 

Have one suggestion to shorten that trip home for you to think about. Are any other family members going on that trip with you? If so, there are numerous posts here on clicker training. Look up some of the threads here on clicker training, buy a couple of clickers (one for each family member would be great). Make sure the breeder is not feeding the puppy too close to your departure home time. Work on "loading the clicker" and teaching the puppy his name (or improving his reaction) with the clicker on the way home. A few short sessions on the trip home/during breaks and stops and between the numerous naps your pup will take during your trip home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we've ALL second guessed the whole process but then that pup is home and you're basically dealing with another toddler. You learn as you go. You have FUN and remember its okay to be frustrated. Just take a step back, nice big deep breath and try again. You dont have to have everything figured out right away. Start with the basics AKA feeding, basic manners, housetraing and of course play time! and you'll be fine. The fur everywhere is a way of life with this breed but because this breed is totally worth everything we put into them.... its a minor issue to have fur everywhere. Your incoming pup will be your best friend and a part of your family. Anyone who has a problem with the fur isnt generally worth the effort it takes to keep them around. Its no big secret that there is a ton of fur in my house no matter how much i clean and if anyone has a problem, nobody is forcing them to hang around. When i was going to get Shasta i was freaking out. I was expecting the worst most insane with energy puppy but i was pleasantly surprised. Shasta has been a pure joy since she came home at 12 weeks old. She was potty trained quickly with accidents being our fault for not paying attention. She still has yet to jump on anyone and she's a love nibbler on occassion. She is almost 10 months old and i wouldnt trade her for anything! i cant wait to see the adult she becomes. You can do this.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

That's a really awesome looking white shep BUT I don't envy you when that snow turns to slush in spring !! LOL.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, if it makes you feel better, it's good that you are questioning these things rather than not knowing about the "what if's" or just thinking it won't happen to you/your dog.


_I'm getting nervous that my house will become the home no one wants to visit because they leave with dog hair all over them...._
There WILL be dog hair, and LOTS of it. But that's nothing. As long as you keep up on cleaning, don't allow your dog on furniture, and possibly keep certain areas of the house off limits, it won't be that big of a deal to quick clean before company arrives.
_My boys will scream out all day that the dog won't stop biting them..._We taught Jackson right away, that it is not ok to put his mouth on us. He does sometimes get excited and he will gently nip, rarely, but he is great at the "no bite" command and will drop anything on a dime. It's ok for him to use his mouth on other dogs, but it's important for your dog to know the difference between other dogs and human skin. There's many different ways you can train to not bite.
_My wife will say over and over again "there's another 'present' for you downstairs on the carpet, and its a runny one!"....._Yeah, that will happen! But your wife and family should expect this early on and be willing to help you out.
_I'll spend the next 3 weeks sleep deprived because the pup cries all night long in its crate....even though its right next to my bed...._LOL, probably not. Jackson didn't cry at all, but he was next to our other dog. He did get a bit whiney during the day when I had to crate him and couldn't watch him.

ETA: The most ANY of my dogs have cried is, I think, 4 nights.

_Is this normal? Should I be this anxious about the new pup and all the potential problems?_ Yes, it's normal. It's a huge commitment!

Raising a puppy is difficult and stressful, but in the "wholeness" of life itself, it's such a small amount of time. You will have many many years of happiness after you get over any puppyhood obsticals! My GSD has been much different than my other two dogs. More frustrations in the beginning, but also more intelligence, personality, and loyalty than I've ever experienced. He's still evolving, and I can't wait to see who he'll become! Good luck, and I can't wait to see pictures of your new pup!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> That's a really awesome looking white shep BUT I don't envy you when that snow turns to slush in spring !! LOL.


Ah grasshopper you have much to learn. 
Dark dog gets just as dirty as white dog, but dark dog lays on the couch before you notice it. 

It's hard to not notice this. 









On a more serious note, puppy jitters and information overload can take it's toll. Relax and enjoy your pup, they grow too fast!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Ah grasshopper you have much to learn.
> *Dark dog gets just as dirty as white dog, but dark dog lays on the couch before you notice it. *
> 
> It's hard to not notice this.
> ...


 

What a funny pic and so true!:laugh:
I hate to admit it, but you are so right.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Pupperlove - I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your avatar pic! I hope my little guy is half as beautiful as your gorgeous baby!! 

p.s. Sorry.....didn't mean to change the subject


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was aprehensive, too, and I already had two grown GSDs when I got my puppy. Having said that, he's never been a people biter. Ever. Even as a young puppy, he never bit or used his mouth on me or anyone else. I read those biting threads and consider myself very lucky. He's now a year old and he had three accidents when we first got him at around 11 weeks or so. I was out of town for one of those, and the other two were my fault. He was quickly house broken, but I have a doggie door, so that helps now. To this day, I've never heard or seen him growl, except when he plays with our white GSD, and that's all play. Brushing keeps the hair in check, as does a good vacuum. And I agree with everyone else who says to crate. It's a relief to you, others in the house and, ultimately, even your pup. These days, Dex sleeps in the crate but he's now ok to be left alone in the house with Luke for several hours at a time. We'll see how it goes. I don't think Dexter has ever ruined anything in the house, but not for lack of trying. I keep an eagle eye on him, but he's much better now. However, the new sod in the back yard keeps showing up in the house, and he's going to pay dearly if that keeps up because the house is on the market. Now, keeping a house in model home shape with (now) two GSDs is quite a chore. You'll be fine, and so will that cute puppy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

BestK9GSD said:


> Pupperlove - I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your avatar pic! I hope my little guy is half as beautiful as your gorgeous baby!!
> 
> p.s. Sorry.....didn't mean to change the subject


Thank you :wub: They cange so much- Ill try to remember to show you some puppy pictures of him. I was always curious as to what he would turn out to look like too when he was smaller!

And to the OP, I see the pictures of your new puppy, I must have missed them. WHAT A LITTLE CUTIE!!


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind and supportive replies, advice, and experiences! Some really made me smile. Its nice to know that I'm not the only one to have some trepidations prior to bringing him home.
I do tend to be a bit too analytical, a bi-product of too much 'research'. I spent so much time researching all the 'problem areas' and 'how to handle them' that I was forgetting about all the wonderful opportunities and times ahead of me. 
To respond to some of the comments:
- I will be crate training him. In fact I spent the last two days building some custom wooden (cabinet style) crates for him so the match the decor. I put linoleum on the floors for easy cleaning. One for the bedroom where he will sleep with us, the other for the main living area of the home for him to stay while we are away from home during the day. I will post some pics of them once they are completed.
- Lots of plans for daily socialization once he's had all his shots. Can't wait to visit the parks, stores, etc..
- We will be taking him to puppy obedience classes which start the end of March. Followed by more advanced training classes as he is ready. I'm also saving up for a 4 week 'board and train' session with a local K9 Police officer who has a kennel/grooming/boarding facility just a few minutes from my home. Per his web site, he's a positive reinforcement trainer focusing on advance off leash training, lots of positive feedback from previous owners, lots of referrals from local Vets. I'll be checking into that more as it gets closer to the pup being ready/mature enough for that. Its not cheap, but certainly should be well worth it in the long run.
- We have a house vacuum system. I'm sure it will be working overtime. My boys have promised to help out with this chore, daily if needed. Plan to keep him off the furniture and beds as much as possible.


Thanks again everyone for all the support and positive comments. I'll post some new pics once we get him home tomorrow evening.
I pray for a safe drive. Weather may be an issue tomorrow. I'll be driving almost 5 hours each way, but its all worth it.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

SeanCJ said:


> Hello All.
> The closer I get to the day of pick up (Friday afternoon, driving 5 hours to get him), the more nervous I get that I am making a mistake in getting my new pup.


That sounds just exactly what I went through prior to getting Abby.
I had so many doubts and fears that I actually called the breeder
and canceled my appointment. Then I called back the next morning
and said I was coming after all.

After getting her I was convinced I had made a mistake. I came
very close to taking her back to the breeder. Some good advise
I got here convinced me to tough it out and that my puppy was
not possessed and what was happening was entirely normal.

Those weeks were rough. I pulled out a lot of my hair and the rest
got a lot grayer. But things got better. And now Abby is becoming
the love of my life and I wouldnt trade those weeks for anything.

So yea...some of those fears you have will happen. Maybe all
of them will happen. But in the long run it will be worth it.
We are talking about German Shepherds here. They are special.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Definitely normal. When I got Odin I had 2 adult dogs already (one of which was a year and a half and I had raised from 8 weeks), but the first few minutes I put him in the car to go home and he started whining and crying and then throwing up puppy chow all over the back of my Mustang I had a "omg what did I get myself into?" moment. :wild:

Of course now I wouldn't trade him for anything, he's my bestest buddy.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Ah grasshopper you have much to learn.
> Dark dog gets just as dirty as white dog, but dark dog lays on the couch before you notice it.
> 
> It's hard to not notice this.
> ...



LOL! Wish I had my camera last week....hubby picked up our male WGSD at the door and carried him to the bathtub! 

Needless to say, we invested in 4 bales of straw  It's all worth it.

OP: Don't get discouraged, white isn't THAT hard to keep clean. Out of my 4, 3 are white so we have worked out a plan that works. We use puppy wipes for easy cleanups. And large damp beach towels for the hard ones. Warmer weather feet are hosed off then dried. But that is only during mud time 
And I agree, my black and tan female gets just as dirty, you just don't notice until the muddy paw prints go through the house!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, you've made a pretty complete list of the _possible_ negatives...

Weigh them with the positives.

Safe to say, most of us think the positives win!

Good luck


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

valreegrl said:


> OP: Don't get discouraged, white isn't THAT hard to keep clean. Out of my 4, 3 are white so we have worked out a plan that works. We use puppy wipes for easy cleanups. And large damp beach towels for the hard ones. Warmer weather feet are hosed off then dried. But that is only during mud time


I should have said this too because the whites really aren't hard to keep clean unless you let them wallow in the mud.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

When it came down to it, post research, I second guessed getting a dog. Now, I am so happy that I did. He is the best thing that has come into my life recently. You wont regret it! I best love the unconditional puppy love when I come home.  Mine is white, rolls in the dirt...brush him out, he's white again...


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Things are going well this past two days.
Crate training is going very well, much better than expected. No crying at night! Goes out with me willingly to potty every 2-3 hours but sometimes doesn't nees to go. No messes in the crate so far! 
Seems to already have a gentle mouth when playing with the family. Already going to the door when he wants out! One accident but that was our fault.
I know it's early into the honeymoon, but I think he's going to be a great pup!
We all just love him to death!


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, he's already a master at 'sit' and very close to obeying 'stay'!
We can get about 6 feet from him before he has to come be by our side! I can now see why they are called 'Velcro' dogs.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your little boy! Now we need more puppy pics please.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! And trust me, he is only just beginning to worm his way into your heart. Before long you won't know how you ever survived without him!!


----------

